# 1990 Powershift 828 Light upgrade



## Bjake (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello all,

I just picked up a 1990 Toro Powershift snowblower for $75.00. This thing runs very well and looks to be a good buy. I wanted to see about upgrading to a set of LED lights rather than the kit Toro made. I've read the upgrade light thread by Superedge88, but still wondered if I have the necessary stuff to start the project (ie. the alternator/stator).

It is a model 38570, serial number 0000000272 with a Briggs and Stratton 8hp engine. The engine has a small white fitting that extends out and appears to be a stator. 

My question is whether or not that fitting will allow me to start the process of getting the LED lights, bridge, etc. Is there a way to test the output before buying the necessary stuff?

Thanks Brian


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Bjake


You sir got a heck of a buy !! You will be well hated by all of us that paid much more thinking we were getting the deal :huh::huh: The engine is worth more than that !!

Yup that's the wire. You lucky dog, that Briggs should be a 5 amp AC system so you have room to add hand warmers if you want. They usually run around 30 watts.You'd be safe with 20-30 watts of lighting.
That system should handle 60-70 watts total. Hand warmers can be AC so you'd only need to run the LED(s) on a rectifier.

I purchased my LED flood from Ebay.


----------



## Bjake (Jan 14, 2016)

30 watts - Does that mean I have to get two lights that add up to 30 or less? For instance I see on ebay a couple of nice 18w led cree lights, but would they be too much for this system?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm conservative when figuring out things.

That AC system will likely be closer to 14 volts or even a little more. 

In my Toro book it lists that Briggs with a 5 amp system. 14 volts x 5 amp system equals 70 watts. 

The hand warmers might be a little more or less you need to figure out if, and if what you'll get and what they draw.

You can run four 18 watt lights without the hand warmers on and turn two, three or all off and run the hand warmers alone. But at least two off with the hand warmers, 18w + 18w + 30w.

That 18w flood is just a suggestion. I like them and they're pretty cheap but you should look around at other installs to see if someone has something better.

Wow $75 :icon-bow::icon-bow::icon-bow::icon-bow::icon-bow: . . . . I thought I got a great deal on my PS1332 but you've blown me out of the water with this one. 
I'm still trying to find an upgraded charging system for mine but the flywheel used is about a hundred and another fifty for a used coil :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

The Toro site is great for looking up diagrams and manuals: https://www.toro.com/parts-yardtools/?gclid=CNOF5vqDvMoCFQEdaQodffACPA
You might buy from them or take the part number and shop the web for price and availability. 

.


----------



## Bjake (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks,

I just wear gloves, so I don't have to worry about hand warmers. I do want to get the brightest lights I can though. I'll try the 18w floods and see how they go. I found them on ebay for about 20.00.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF! 

Hats-off to you sir! What a deal! :eusa_clap:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Two for $18 shipped. http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOP-4INCH-2...ash=item4644f47dbf:g:MsIAAOSwoydWoHVJ&vxp=mtr

I went with this style because others have really liked them. I was surprised when I received them how heavy they are and they seem well built.

If you think of watts as money you have 70 watts to spend so if you wanted you could do two 30 or 35 watt lights :icon_whistling:
That would be BRIGHT !!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Bjake said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I just wear gloves, so I don't have to worry about hand warmers. I do want to get the brightest lights I can though. I'll try the 18w floods and see how they go. I found them on ebay for about 20.00.


from seeing what other members here have done with stator powered led lights.....two of those will turn night into day.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Bjake said:


> I'll try the 18w floods and see how they go. I found them on ebay for about 20.00.


Don't forget to add the rectifier to the circuit. LED's don't like AC voltage.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

There never was a hand warmer op. on those POWERSHIFT'S. I don't even know about aftermarkets. :tongue4::tongue4::tongue4:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's like the LEDs. It's not about what it came with it's what you can make work !!

LEDs, hand warmers, drift cutters, heated libation holder and maybe a little chrome just to make it your own :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Bjake, welcome to *SBF!!* I'm one of those that paid more for my working 824


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's like the LEDs. It's not about what it came with it's what you can make work !!
> 
> LEDs, hand warmers, drift cutters, heated libation holder and maybe a little chrome just to make it your own :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


I need to find some chromed cragar SS's for THE BROTHERS.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------

